# Lily and Sky!!



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Just been out in the garden and tried to get a shot of the sky - as get some amazing colours but my camera is [email protected] so had to do the best one could lol

Lily came out for some fresh air too!

Sky










More Sky










Lily




























Not the best of photos but not the worse either lol


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

should have read it more carefully.. was looking for pics of a dog called sky! doh! lol

lily is gorgeous


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

She looks camera shy 
Lovely girl


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aw Lily looks as Beautiful as ever:001_wub: and i love your sky pics....and your garden! it looks massive:eek6: lol


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

lovely pics but i thought you had a new dog called sky as well


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Lovely pictures! :001_tt1:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

mstori said:


> should have read it more carefully.. was looking for pics of a dog called sky! doh! lol
> lily is gorgeous


On reflection the title of the thread is rather misleading! Thank you for your nice comments about Lily!



JennyClifford said:


> She looks camera shy
> Lovely girl


That is one word that I would not use to describe Lily - shy lol



noushka05 said:


> aw Lily looks as Beautiful as ever:001_wub: and i love your sky pics....and your garden! it looks massive:eek6: lol


Aww fanks Noush - Lily is lovely although is a bit scruffy at the mo needs her mobile beauty parlour to come along and give her a wash and trim!



archiebaby said:


> lovely pics but i thought you had a new dog called sky as well


Got you guessing then didn't it lol



portiaa said:


> Lovely pictures! :001_tt1:


Thank you!!!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Lily has such a gentle face :001_wub:
And the sky is nearly as beautiful as her.


----------

